# What Kelvin ratings for bulbs would you use on a 4X54W T5HO setup?



## 2in10 (Sep 5, 2010)

I would like to know what Kelvin temps everyone would use on a 4 bulb T5HO fixture.

I have a 5100K, 2 6500K and 1 UVL Aqua Sun (10000K).

Thanks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Best planted tank T5HO bulb is Giesemann Midday. It is rated at 6000 Kelvins.

I guess you know that Kelvins are not a good way to judge if a bulb is good or not for growing plants. It's like saying "This car is faster because it's red."

Manufacturers are very loose with the Kelvin rating. And what you are really after is the spectrum. Which is another characteristic that the manufacturers are loose with.

Bottom line is - the Giesemann Midday bulbs have proven to work very, very well. You can find them under different names which I do not know. Maybe someone else will post about them.

--Nikolay


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

That depends on what you like and what you are going for.


I personally like a blend of 6500k and 10-14k. Every bulb is slighly diffrent, whats worse is ever ballest will light a bulb slightly diffrent.


----------



## jeepjon (Jan 13, 2008)

I know it may not have quite enough red for "pure" plant use, but I love the crisp clean white of a 10K bulb. That being said, to help my plants I usually go 50/50 with a 10k and ~6K bulb. I split the difference so to speak. I think it makes the tanks look better. Completely personal preference, though.


----------



## 2in10 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks niko, TAB and jeepjon.

I understand what you are saying niko, just hoping to keep it simple. I was really looking for preferences and experiences. Thanks for the recommendation. I have a reef tank and know how spectrum is wildly different by bulb.

The visual color I see from my bulbs are yellow for the 5100K, white for the 6500K and pink for the UVL. I know from experience with other bulbs the 6500K looks yellow with white 10000k to 14000K bulbs.


----------

